# Snow pics



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey. Does anyone have any pics of their dubs rolling through some snow?? Or even any of fall too? I'm looking for a new background...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Click for hi-res


R32 @ Elk Ridge by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


.:R32 B&W by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


.:R32 by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

It will be that time again here soon.


----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh sweet! I love the .:R

Yeah, I'm kind of hoping we get some good snow. I wanna play around already... lol
:laugh:


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

That is a nice R you have there PSU. At least some people don't make them all garage queens. :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Kingchris401 said:


> Oh sweet! I love the .:R


Thanks! :beer::beer:



vwgolfracer26 said:


> That is a nice R you have there PSU. At least some people don't make them all garage queens. :thumbup:


Thank you, sir.

It sits outside 24/7/365.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I am a little jealous of your R, I am loving my ride now but maybe when I grow up I will get an R.


----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

We were supposed to get 1-3 inches of snow today!
That never happened... 
Anyone else get snow yet??


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Kingchris401 said:


> We were supposed to get 1-3 inches of snow today!
> That never happened...
> Anyone else get snow yet??


For over a month now...you can have it if you want......


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Car needs a wash, but with no garage and -20c I'm gonna wait a while


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> I am a little jealous of your R, I am loving my ride now but maybe when I grow up I will get an R.


Do it. :beer:


----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

speedtek40 said:


> For over a month now...you can have it if you want......


Lol sure. Just for a while tho...


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

Not mine, but a gangster pic:


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

Sammyscenepoints said:


> Not mine, but a gangster pic:


this is dope. im a fan of old school anything... even if its new :screwy:


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

Sammyscenepoints said:


>


nomnomnomnom


----------



## 2011gtijim (Mar 31, 2011)

*Black & White Photo*

I like the black and white photo. Makes the car look menacing.:thumbup:


----------



## OldinSloe (Dec 11, 2011)

*Hey PSU*

Would you be willing to share your camera settings and lense you used? I noticed you are using a 1D, I also run a 1D mk III. I am guessing you were using a tripod also?


----------



## ToeBall (May 30, 2010)

OldinSloe said:


> Would you be willing to share your camera settings and lense you used? I noticed you are using a 1D, I also run a 1D mk III. I am guessing you were using a tripod also?


All that's on Flickr... http://www.flickr.com/photos/vivalarevels/5353440371/meta/in/photostream/.

f/13 at ISO 100, 13 second exposure. Definitely had to use a tripod.


----------



## MK6 BOB (Apr 24, 2011)

Snow in October  by FL4T photography, on Flickr


Snow in October  by FL4T photography, on Flickr


Snow in October  by FL4T photography, on Flickr


Snow in October  by FL4T photography, on Flickr


Snow in october by FL4T photography, on Flickr


----------



## michael2011 (Dec 8, 2011)

*beautifull*

snow is really beautifull


----------



## vwfansince4 (Feb 25, 2007)

here's a shot of the T-reg we had a couple yrs back. It literally made the path you see there 











And here's the R that was rendered useless that day:











:beer:

Ryan


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:snowcool: ic:


----------



## mitchfranco1 (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

turboed vw said:


>


I can still read your license plate.

GB3 BTA


----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

josph said:


> Thanks all who share amazing and good looking pictures in this thread.


Couldn't have said it better my self!!! :laugh: :snowcool:


----------



## Po*Low* (Dec 17, 2011)

MK6 BOB said:


>


My new desktop photo


----------



## McDubber (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## MK6 BOB (Apr 24, 2011)

Po*Low* said:


> My new desktop photo


:heart:


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

zrace07 said:


> I can still read your license plate.
> 
> GB3 BTA


NO got the second letter wrong. Waiting for snow here. Should be snowing in a day or 2.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

all nice pics^^


----------



## Cody.Vw (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok, it's almost 2012... we should be getting more snow than the whole 4 flakes I saw. Anyone else get any more yet?? Anyone have a white Christmas? :snowcool: ic:


----------



## Mikey03Jetta18T (Jun 26, 2009)

This is from last year.


----------



## Cody.Vw (Dec 20, 2011)

my christmas rained in ohio


----------



## krasi1 (Dec 2, 2011)

This is my old bunny, and my memories of the mountains.
Greetings to all from Bulgaria and good health in 2012.


----------



## cody227 (Sep 10, 2011)

Not a lot of older VWs in here so ill put up mine...


Heres some in fall...




















And not in the snow but with snow...



















Snows not to rare here in Colorado. Ive driven through some surprisingly deep snow without problems, I need to get some pics _in_ the snow but oh well.


----------



## Cody.Vw (Dec 20, 2011)

:banghead::banghead:






:laugh:
...sho

LOL


----------



## Jsfauxtaug (Sep 25, 2011)

click here for high res :thumbup:


----------



## cody227 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thats a cool picture^^^(the black mk3 Jetta) where was that taken?


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

There's no snow falling yet in Holland..


----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

That sucks. We just got some around my house. I just had to go out for a little fun! It was great. Now we're getting some rain that is supposed to freeze a little. So that should be fun. Who else got some? :snowcool: ic:


----------



## No Pork (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

Who do some of you have such hi-rez pics?? is it the camera or something else? Cuz I have seen nice camera with sh*tty pics. Like PSU and that other guy with the MK6


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Untitled by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


165 mile trip. Here we go. by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


Untitled by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


Untitled by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


Untitled by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


So glad I put my rear wiper back on. by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


----------



## jaymeb34n (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## j-teeple (Jan 19, 2012)

Awaiting spring.


----------



## jolf43 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Jesss (May 26, 2011)

Kingchris401 said:


> Ok, it's almost 2012... we should be getting more snow than the whole 4 flakes I saw. Anyone else get any more yet?? Anyone have a white Christmas? :snowcool: ic:


 No white Christmas. White Halloween though


----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

Jesss said:


> No white Christmas. White Halloween though


 That sucks! Where did santa land his sleigh? :laugh: 

And psu: I love that plate!! Let me know if you get rid of it! :thumbup:


----------



## mkay2 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

Surely by now everyone that is going to has had some snow?? But did anyone take any pics?
:snowcool:ic:


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

steelies ftw


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

^ cool effect with the light painting (I think thats the term) :thumbup:


----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sick light pic man!! :beer:


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## Jesss (May 26, 2011)

RG.Jeff said:


> steelies ftw


Love the lighting! So cool!


----------



## duck tape (Mar 28, 2012)

heimbachae said:


> nomnomnomnom


Hahaha... what the hell? Thats awesome and freakin creepy all at once! :beer:


----------



## dblair (Jul 7, 2010)

its a little late but heres mine


----------



## duck tape (Mar 28, 2012)

Better late than never! Sweet pic


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

Good timing on the bumping of this thread. 

March 18, 2012: 










It was merely 70°F the day before. :screwy: First time the car has seen snow in about a decade... as a result, it blew out its oil cooler seals. :facepalm:


----------



## SwampBuggie (Jun 9, 2003)

*After the big snowstorn in Denver, X-mas 2006*



















After digging out from around my car, I understood why so many folks get heart attacks from shoveling snow!


----------



## svalente (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## duck tape (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice wagons folks. A b6 tuckin' roti's... hawt!!! :beer::thumbup: 
:snowcool:ic:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

duck tape said:


> Nice wagons folks. A b6 tuckin' roti's... hawt!!! :beer::thumbup:
> :snowcool:ic:


 Thanks.


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

kyolive said:


> Ladies and gentlemen Calgary Escort Looking forward Calgary Escorts they were also competing against each other Calgary Asian Escort we can seize the opportunities Calgary Asian Escorts the challenges


 whogary?


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

PSU said:


> Click for hi-res
> 
> 
> R32 @ Elk Ridge by PSUUUUU, on Flickr
> ...


 
Ahhhhh Yeah! :laugh:


----------



## 88Jetta350 (May 4, 2007)

The original 4wd Golf. :thumbup:
































Sent from my ST15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MezzuH (Apr 28, 2011)

My car thinks its a snowplow when it snowss


----------



## Qais (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Qais (Nov 27, 2011)

Another one


----------



## duck tape (Mar 28, 2012)

Get stuck?:laugh: 
:snowcool:ic:


----------



## duck tape (Mar 28, 2012)

No snow anymore... Now you can all unload your arsenal of winter pics!! :beer:
ic::snowcool:


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Jan 2, 2003)

Old Passat, Mt. Rainier on JULY 3, 2000


----------



## speedjohnson (Nov 27, 2006)

Not really "in" the snow, but it was snowing










Last year going through Yellow Stone.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

duck tape said:


> Now you can all unload your arsenal of winter pics!! :beer:
> ic::snowcool:


And so I shall... (the 20th, CW jetta, and MK2 are mine, others are friends)















































IMG_0037 by volksron, on Flickr


IMG_0133 by volksron, on Flickr


IMG_0135 by volksron, on Flickr


First snow 2010 by volksron, on Flickr


IMG_0139 by volksron, on Flickr


IMG_0140 by volksron, on Flickr


IMG_0143 by volksron, on Flickr


IMG_0150 by volksron, on Flickr

Does it have to be all VAG??


2011-01-10 07.40.10 by volksron, on Flickr


----------



## speedjohnson (Nov 27, 2006)

87vr6 said:


> Does it have to be all VAG??


I was wondering the same. :laugh:


----------



## brentwoodbc (Jul 1, 2007)

not what your looking for but I want to share ;P


----------



## duck tape (Mar 28, 2012)

87vr6 said:


> Does it have to be all VAG??


 No I suppose not. In that case I got one... 
My 78 chevy k10 minus the bed. 









Cool pics tho. Keep em coming! :beer: opcorn: 
:snowcool:ic:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

this should be the Four Seasons thread..take and post pictures for what season it is 

..since summer is now here, I wanna see some sunny, beachy, and nice weather shots :beer: 



a couple close-ups I found from the cold crap.. 










:laugh: 










old pic


----------



## duck tape (Mar 28, 2012)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> this should be the Four Seasons thread..take and post pictures for what season it is
> 
> ..since summer is now here, I wanna see some sunny, beachy, and nice weather shots :beer:


 You should make a summer thread. Only sunny, hot, "beachy" clear weather stuff. We could dual for the best pics... Although, I'm sure yours would win. :laugh: :beer: 

:snowcool:ic:


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)




----------



## duck tape (Mar 28, 2012)

Since it is now Christmas, did anyone get snow yet? We got just enough for Santa to land his sleigh on the roof on Christmas eve. Then they're saying we might get some tonight yet. I'll have to get out there and snap a few pics.

Did anyone get anything cool for Christmas? A nice camera perhaps? :biggrinsanta:
If anyone has videos, that would be cool. You may have seen this video before, but for those who havent, here it is!






Let's keep those pics rolling in tho.
:snowcool:ic:


----------



## Bird67 (Dec 6, 2012)

2013 Golf TDI. I think the Blue Graphite Metallic looks particularly good against the snow, don't you?


----------



## AoA (Dec 30, 2012)

Why AWD?



















Jeep Stuff!


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)




----------



## duck tape (Mar 28, 2012)

*snow pics*

Sweet! Looks like fun. All our snow is gone already. The one day I got sent home from work because it was snowing pretty good! I think I'm gonna move to where it snows more!

Laser04, Looks like you got a little more snow this time...:what:

Here's my car. No it's not a vw, and it's not even stanced :facepalm:... but I included a shot of a mk6 my boss just bought!









:snowcool:ic:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

IMG_2252 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr


----------



## iluvbugs1970 (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## tractorsosa (Aug 19, 2009)

my inmortal xterra, my wifes 20th and my R32t


----------



## svalente (Jan 14, 2012)

Snow storm in NY last week. That was after I had already cleaned off my car that morning.


----------



## Rkjobdft (Jan 8, 2013)

I wanna play around alreadyhttp://********************.com/images/14.gif
http://********************.com/images/17.gif


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

By God she was cold in New York....and now I live in Texas! :wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

❄❄❄ by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


----------



## duck tape (Mar 28, 2012)

What happened to the roti's? is that your winter setup?

:snowcool:ic:


----------



## "Red_Beard" (Sep 23, 2005)

*Lots of Snow*

Here's my old Focus a few years ago. We left it at the airport over Christmas and came back to this. 










Here's our old Squareback last winter:


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

Here's mine. First snow for the Tiguan


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

Great thread!! What's funny is I am the original owner of my MKIV R32, and I do not have a single picture of my R in the snow! And I love playing in the snow with the .:R Too! Let it snow!!


----------



## duck tape (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll just leave this rigt here...


----------



## john999boy (Dec 24, 2012)

duck tape said:


> I'll just leave this right here...


You've gone and done the easy bit by cleaning the windows so just need to get the plough fixed on!


----------



## duck tape (Mar 28, 2012)

:snowcool:ic:


----------



## ricer_dad (Nov 16, 2013)

I've easily added 40 HP! :laugh:


----------



## RosebudVW (Sep 17, 2012)

My 1987 Syncro Golf, Sierra National Forest in October of this year. The original German plate is on the front, but it lives in California.


----------



## svalente (Jan 14, 2012)

RosebudVW said:


> My 1987 Syncro Golf, Sierra National Forest in October of this year. The original German plate is on the front, but it lives in California.


Wow this thing is cool! Nice photos.


----------



## RosebudVW (Sep 17, 2012)

svalente said:


> Wow this thing is cool! Nice photos.


Thanks! It's a beast. A diesel Syncro with a 2 inch lift and truck tires is hard to beat.


----------



## svalente (Jan 14, 2012)

RosebudVW said:


> Thanks! It's a beast. A diesel Syncro with a 2 inch lift and truck tires is hard to beat.


Yea I'm sure theres not much you can't get through. I'll stand behind anything that is the antithesis to the modern CUV/SUV.


----------



## mk4izzymonster (Nov 22, 2013)

These are not wallpaper worthy but I wanted to share anyways :laugh:


----------



## Customize81 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## ilikecolons (Aug 12, 2012)

late night winter wash. the sand is driving me nuts :banghead: <a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/ilikecolons/media/ResizedImage_1387687331994_zpsb331cde2.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r583/ilikecolons/ResizedImage_1387687331994_zpsb331cde2.jpg" border="0" alt="winter wash photo ResizedImage_1387687331994_zpsb331cde2.jpg"/></a>


----------



## mx425 (Nov 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flying_oliver (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## mk4izzymonster (Nov 22, 2013)

ilikecolons said:


> late night winter wash. the sand is driving me nuts :banghead: <a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/ilikecolons/media/ResizedImage_1387687331994_zpsb331cde2.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r583/ilikecolons/ResizedImage_1387687331994_zpsb331cde2.jpg" border="0" alt="winter wash photo ResizedImage_1387687331994_zpsb331cde2.jpg"/></a>


I need to do this too!! My car is *COVERED* in salt and sand. It's been a-salted!!  get it? assaulted? I know, bad pun


----------



## Berg Mann (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Berg Mann (Nov 8, 2013)

and for those of you into men


----------



## mk4izzymonster (Nov 22, 2013)

Since we just had a large snowfall:




























Yes, I know I'm missing an emblem on my front tire. I have to stop being lazy and put it in.


----------



## duck tape (Mar 28, 2012)

We had a boat load of snow this last week!!! Made for some awesome driving. I just cant believe that they let some people have licenses though... :facepalm: 








:snowcool: ic:


----------



## svalente (Jan 14, 2012)

From the storm that hit NY last week.


----------



## import600 (Dec 9, 2007)

cody227 said:


> Thats a cool picture^^^(the black mk3 Jetta) where was that taken?


Looks to be Belle Isle in Detroit. You can see the turn colors for the indy track in the background.


----------



## Raramury (Sep 29, 2012)

I want to play


----------



## duck tape (Mar 28, 2012)

Raramury said:


> I want to play


Well done sir, well done!

:snowcool: ic:


----------



## Raramury (Sep 29, 2012)

thanks sir ^^^


----------



## ron86toy (Nov 14, 2013)

my ugly winter wheels with snows


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

got out of work to this yesterday.... good times


----------



## Codename85 (Jan 5, 2013)

Greetings from norway!









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------

